# Some artsy shots of my 60-P



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

"The Pearl Bokeh"- My fav one-


kawagoeanum-


Excessive pearling disorder-




This one looks awesome as Iphone's wallpaper-


And here's my latest addition-
Boraras brigittae-




Panda face-


A new angle-


A long exposure one-


Cheers !


----------



## lindavon (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful tank and awesome pics.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

you had be at bubble.... great photography!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

lindavon said:


> Beautiful tank and awesome pics.





acitydweller said:


> you had be at bubble.... great photography!


Thank you. Glad you all liked them.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have a beautiful tank and you have some nice pics!


----------

